# How long do you stay on the pill prior to starting IVF/ ED????



## jacqueline37 (Mar 13, 2007)

hi,

We are with IVI-B, about whom we can only say good things, but are quite scared by the whole techno-process.  What is the longest anyone has been kept on the pill for, prior to beginning their IVF/ ED cycle??

If anyone is going over to Barcelona in the next 2 - 3 months, I'd love to hear from you and maybe share experiences?


TTFN

Jacqueline


----------



## SashaM (Oct 9, 2006)

HI Jacqueline 

I am also with IVI B.    I started the pill with my first AF after my first appointment (I started AF literally the day of appointment so too late to start pill earlier).  I then took it for 21 days and was told to take a break for 7 days (as no blue/green eyed donor available).  I have now been taking the pill for a further 15 days and found out yesterday that I have a donor!!  I stop taking the pill on June 17th.  So I will have been on it for about 2 months.  I hope to be going out to Barcelona in early July – it’s all very exciting (and scary!).    Why don’t you join the IVI thread, there’s lots of lovely ladies there who will give you support and a few who are at Barcelona, one of which has just had a BFP with twins!

All the very best wishes to you.

S
xx


----------

